# A few pics of Auto Finesse tripple, Poorboys black hole & Tough Coat



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Following some advice I bought some Auto Finesse Tripple polish and Tough Coat, but also went with some Poorboys black hole as I was pleased with the white version they did on my old car.

Very impressed with the cleaning power of the Tripple, better than my old polish and really removed a lot of ingrained crap.

I used the Poorboys next, as usual this stuff is great. Very slick, glossy finish.

Topped with the Tough Coat, good stuff and although it doesn't give that effect of my old sealant that looked like a coat of varnish (a solid looking, visible extra coat) it will do the job.

All very easy to use, the polish gives off quite a lot of 'chalky' dust but other than that all good. I'm sure a lot of cleaning enthusiasts will get better results, but for an amatuer with a cloth I'd recommend all of the above, although possibly go for a better sealant.

Some pics:-

IMG_20180507_173115241 by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20180507_172443897_HDR by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20180507_172301074 by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20180406_184734005 by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20180507_172321451_HDR by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20180507_172549275_HDR by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20180507_172604486_HDR by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20180507_172654581_HDR by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20180507_172634309_HDR by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20180507_173629261_HDR by PaulH0070, on Flickr


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Balls, meant to put this in detailing. Feel free to move it mods


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Good work. Looks great. Bet you're aching now LOL.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

gtr mart said:


> Good work. Looks great. Bet you're aching now LOL.


Just a bit!


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

That looks awsome paul. The reflections are A***9734;


----------



## x8one (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks really good.

I mainly use Auto Finesse and find Carbon Collective very good too.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Paul that looks really good. Love how the dmg shines in the sun. 

I have the same colour. I used a clay bar and poly tek by wise guyz yesterday. Pleased with the overall result. Just wondering if anyone knows how this would compared to the Auto Finesse products?



Thanks.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Imran said:


> Paul that looks really good. Love how the dmg shines in the sun.
> 
> I have the same colour. I used a clay bar and poly tek by wise guyz yesterday. Pleased with the overall result. Just wondering if anyone knows how this would compared to the Auto Finesse products?
> 
> ...


Did you polish it after you clay bar the car?


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

4SRC said:


> Did you polish it after you clay bar the car?


No, I didn't polish it after. I just used the clay bar and then the paint sealant. When I purchased it I did ask the guy whether I could use the auto ultra deep shine first and then use the paint sealant. He advised me to use the paint sealant first and I could use the autoglym over the paint sealant if I wanted to. However, I only used the paint sealant.

Thanks.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks puka


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, my nephew is very much into his photography and I managed to get him to take a few pics (try getting a 15 year old gamer off his xbox, lol) he takes some great shots but rarely of cars. Hope you like these as well.

Car wasn't as clean when I took it round, didn't realise dslr cameras picked up so much hence why it looks a bit dusty!

IMG-20180509-WA0005 by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG-20180509-WA0003 by PaulH0070, on Flickr


----------



## brooker (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks mega, I'm a real fan of auto finesse, good user friendly products!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah, pleased that ABC detailing pointed me towards the products. Half the price of the others I was looking at.

As I say, I think I could buy a better sealant but probably not for the price and it is more than acceptable.


----------

